# Help identifying some accessories.....



## brino (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello All!

I recently purchased a few assorted boxes of goodies at my local machine re-seller. (FYI it's Cardon Tools between Perth and Carleton Place, Ontario, Canada, right on highway #7, I have no financial interest in them, except I would like them to continue doing exactly what they are doing; I am just a happy customer!)

They have started selling box lots of little "goodies" with at least one  gem in every box. Most times they seem cheaper than when they  sort/label/price all items individually. There are always a few things I don't really need (hammers, random sockets, a set of wood cutting hole saws; I already have a good selection of bi-metal ones that work great on wood too), but I have done well on them getting some large carbide insert lathe tools and small expanding arbours, etc.

Anyway, the boxes I bought on my last trip included three items I can't identify. I knew this was the place to come.


Item #1



-the end of the hex-head bolt comes into the square opening
-originally I was thinking lather tool holder
-it looks like the round shank may go thru a hole and the entire thing get tightened down with the knurled ring-nut
-shaper tool holder?

Item #2



-if I had to guess I would say single tooth threading cutter
-it says "Comet" but googling around I don't see one like this
-the round shank has a hole with internal right-hand thread

Item #3



-my first thought was lathe boring tool, however, there's no clearance
-the shank is marked with three lines of text: FB Tools HS18; DEH HY164427; P72588
-again googling got me nowhere

Thanks for your time!
brino


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 16, 2014)

1. Left handed cannabulator
2. Ignition coil bearing installation tool
3. Muffler belt adjustment tool.


:roflmao:



Okay, I have absolutely no clue.  :whiteflag:

I just wanted to be the first one to post an answer.   :whistle:


----------



## DMS (Feb 16, 2014)

#2 Definitely a threading tool. The others have me scratching my head though. I could buy that the 1st one is a toolholder for a shaper maybe... The last one looks like it's incomplete, maybe a work in progress. Still seems to have tooling marks on it. Is it hard?


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 16, 2014)

I know for a fact that #3 is a 3/4 round potato masher.

:roflmao:

Beats me but I would be interested to know if you find out.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, I was just going to take a guess.  But then I saw Terry's knowledgeable reply and I have to admit............

He nailed it!!!!   :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2014)

#1 -- ?

 #2 -- Circular threading tool ( regrindable a lot)

 #3 -- Boring tool blank or grooving tool blank  -- also circular and re-grindable

 "Billy G"


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 17, 2014)

Can you give us a dimension on the first one, just to give a size reference? I'm thinking it's part of the linkage from a shaper that transfers motion to advance the table on the return stroke. But then, I could be way out in left field.


----------



## brino (Feb 17, 2014)

It didn't fit my muffler belt; must be metric........

I just knew I could come here for some useful insight (or just a good laugh!) )

Sorry, I should have included dimensions from the start.

Item #1



-the knurled ring is 1" diameter
-the entire unit is about 3" long(tall?), but of course turning the bolt changes that....


Item #2
-shank has internal M10x1.25mm right-hand thread
-the cutting head is about 21mm dia.
-shank is 14mm external diameter

Is this on used on a lathe? If so, how is it mounted? The shank would have to be off towards the headstock, severely limiting use.
It looks more like you'd turn this tool, not the work, so vertical mill tool with z-axis feed? Likely CNC?
It reminds me of a single tooth version of this:
http://www.komet.com/tools-navigation/tools/threading/thread-mill/gwf-tomill-cut.html

Note they spell "Comet" differently.......


Item #3
-3" over-all length
-3/8" shank dia.
-5/8" head dia.
-3/8" head length

Thanks,
brino


----------

